# Tell Dove how much you like their new TV Ad



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

permission to cross-post:
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...58#post3191758

This TV ad shows REAL women:all colors, old, young, chunky, thin, PG, etc.

Here's some info in this link to respond to Dove...


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

bumping up !


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, I know I am going to be all captain bringdown and feel free to throw tomatoes....

Dove is selling a product people.

Dove's primary goal is to make money.

Please do not forget this.

While I do very much appreciate their use of "real" women in their ads, I suspect their marketing and development cares less about "celebrating real women" and more about making a dollar. They have grasped (it's weird other people haven't really yet) that there are WAY more chunky, pregnant, scarred, freckled women in the country (and world) than there are big breasted, perfect size 3's... and if they pander to these women in alleged "celebration".. these women, who often do feel isolated and insulted and angered at common advertising which sells its products through playing on the inadequecies of women will favor Dove over other products-- thus putting their money into them...

Again, I am not down on Dove, I think it is wonderful to see "real" women in ads and stuff... but I hope no one is being fooled at the motivation here...that Dove actually gives a rat's ass about "real" women... they are a corporation...whos's main goal is to make money--- last year their campaigns were the same as all the others...remember?


----------



## whimsy (Aug 6, 2004)

Just did. I will also be sending a message with my $

We speak with every purchase we make. If other companies lose sales you can bet they will change their ways in a nanosecond.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

I guess my point went over your head...

The point is, Dove is no different than these other companies in their motivation...just smarter...

So while you are supporting a smarter company (their advertising team that is) .. I was merely suggesting that you may not (and probably aren't) supporting any more of a caring, considerate, mindful, environmentally concious company when you hand your money over to Dove.


----------



## whimsy (Aug 6, 2004)

Captian Crunchy -

I hope they DO make money. LOTS of it. Because someone is going to make it, and I'd rather it be the corporation that at least acknowledges the situation rather than continually throwing images half starved air brushed women at us.

We (women in general) bankrolled the crap that's out there now because we bought the products and showed the corps that we responded to it.

They will follow our money. It's as simple as that.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Captian Crunchy,
Thank you for addressing these issues.

I don't eat "Dove" products or any other products like it....
So, I really have nothing to say in regards to that.

I am curious to see how many people come and flame what is "in" Dove products, that it isn't organic or raw, that (gasp) there is sugar in it other than honey or stevia.....


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackieg213*
Captian Crunchy,
Thank you for addressing these issues.

I don't eat "Dove" products or any other products like it....
So, I really have nothing to say in regards to that.

I am curious to see how many people come and flame what is "in" Dove products, that it isn't organic or raw, that (gasp) there is sugar in it other than honey or stevia.....

I think the Dove commercials they are talking about are for the skin care products. Or am I wrong?


----------



## shishkeberry (Sep 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merrick*
I think the Dove commercials they are talking about are for the skin care products. Or am I wrong?

Yeah, part of Dove's Campaign for real beauty.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Yes, it's for Dove beauty products & not the foods.

everytime I read a post about something positive, there always seems to be a negative side brought up here on MDC?
It's quite disheartening







:







.
Can anyone find the good in anything without the "evil empire" attached to it..

I hope Dove make alot of $$ from this ad campaign - good for them.. so it may be a marketing ploy but most things are. I don't have a problem with that.
At least Dove it going beyond the negative body images we are bombarded with everyday








Kudos to them








When I see other Co.s & individuals make MILLIONS of $$ for lack of talent, lack of repect, etc... that's what make me furious.
I'm off to the store to buy a few Dove beauty products.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merrick*
I think the Dove commercials they are talking about are for the skin care products. Or am I wrong?


:LOL :LOL :LOL

See, I told ya I know nothing about Dove products!!!!

:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## fluffernutter (Dec 8, 2002)

All companies use clever marketing. Big or small. Organic or not. They're all in the biz to make money. You just have to choose who you want your money to go to.

If I'm going to buy shampoo, conditioner, body wash, etc. from some big company, you can bet your







I'm going to buy if from a company who uses real women in their ads, instead of sticks with hair and implants. I do support small businesses when I can, but right now I can't afford to spend $10+ for shampoo. When I can, I do.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polka123*
everytime I read a post about something positive, there always seems to be a negative side brought up here on MDC?
It's quite disheartening







:







.
Can anyone find the good in anything without the "evil empire" attached to it..

My point exactly Polka....
That is why I said ....
"I am curious to see how many people come and flame what is "in" Dove products, that it isn't organic or raw, that (gasp) there is sugar in it other than honey or stevia....."

Of course now I know that it is the skin care and NOT the ice cream!!! :LOL
However....I do agree with you...It seems sometimes that others are the devil's advocate...kwim?

And when I thanked CC for address "these" issues in reagrds to marketing...I think it is important to remember both sides of the story...
It is all about the $$$$$ honey.....


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Let's remember that this is posted in the ACTIVISM forum. I'm pretty sure that means *supportive* posts only.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
Let's remember that this is posted in the ACTIVISM forum. I'm pretty sure that means *supportive* posts only.

*The definition of ACTIVISM is:

The use of direct, often confrontational action, such as a demonstration or strike, in opposition to or support of a cause.*


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackieg213*
*The definition of ACTIVISM is:

The use of direct, often confrontational action, such as a demonstration or strike, in opposition to or support of a cause.*

While I do realize the defition of activism, that is NOT how it is used on MDC.

Specifically, from the sticky at the top of the Activism forum:

Quote:

In addition - if you do not agree with a call to action/rally/protest, please do not post to the thread. Instead begin a thread in News & Current Events, or other appropriate forum, for discussion or the topic. Do not discuss the thread, or the original poster of the thread. If you find a counter cause of one posted here to be worthy, please start a new thread in Activism. THIS IS NOT A DEBATE BOARD.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=227174


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Here is a better link to the Dove campaign for Real Beauty, partnered with the girls Scouts, aimed at pre/young-teen girls. Sounds like a good thing.

http://www.dove.com/real_beauty/default.asp

The Dove Self-Esteem Fund
Established to raise awareness of the link between beauty and body-related self-esteem, the Dove Self-Esteem Fund in the US sponsors uniquely ME! - a partnership program with Girl Scouts of the USA that helps build self-confidence in girls 8 - 14.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

well sheesh sorry for not being 100% supportive of a bunch of men in suits sitting around in a board room wondering how to milk the most money out of me *sigh*

I would much rather see "real" women than the sickly thin supermodel types and of course part of me is glad to see the Dove ads if for no other reason than that...

I was just putting it out there that you don't have to choose a corporation. There are other options.

I wasn't aware that one had to be 100% supportive of everything posted in activism.

I guess now I know... and as G.I joe said, knowing is half the battle...


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fluffernutter*
All companies use clever marketing. Big or small. Organic or not. They're all in the biz to make money. You just have to choose who you want your money to go to.

If I'm going to buy shampoo, conditioner, body wash, etc. from some big company, you can bet your







I'm going to buy if from a company who uses real women in their ads, instead of sticks with hair and implants. I do support small businesses when I can, but right now I can't afford to spend $10+ for shampoo. When I can, I do.

exactly...


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain crunchy*
I wasn't aware that one had to be 100% supportive of everything posted in activism.

I guess now I know... and as G.I joe said, knowing is half the battle...









:


----------



## mtnsunshinemama (Sep 21, 2004)

anyplace to see the commercial, other than TV?


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm not sure but try the website listed in the 1st post - maybe they have something on the site


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

Saw the ad a few days ago. DH actually said, "Wow. Real women." Great minds think alike!

I will be sending my praise! Thanks for the link!


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grace Prevailed*
Saw the ad a few days ago. DH actually said, "Wow. Real women." Great minds think alike!

I will be sending my praise! Thanks for the link!









Kudos to your cool DH


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

I agree with Captain Crunchy 100%.
Yes, the campaign is great, I've cried, I've laughed.
I think it's awesome seeing real people and that they are focusing on that.
But I KNOW that it's just a bunch of people sitting around trying to figure out the way to catch the most attention and appeal to real women.
They're very smart!
I'm not trying to bash them, I don't mind Dove products (aren't my favourite but the campaign makes me like them more) but I'd rather support smaller companies. If I was going to support a big company, then it would probably be Dove.
So I understand where captain crunchy is coming from.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

Funny thing is, my hubby had the opposite reaction. He said that if they were going to show "real" women, why aren't there any size 16 women up there?


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I like the ad. It caught my eye and that's hard to do. I enjoyed seeing women that have a little flesh on their bones and not just all bones.

The ad guys did a great job. I don't know what their motivation is in their hearts but I'm sure it probably is based on pleasing the share holders.

And, know what, I don't care. What I do care about is that girls have a more realistic, nicely done ad campaign to relate to.


----------



## greymama (May 30, 2003)

You know, when I saw the commercial the first thing I thought when I saw the c-section scar was, the mammas at MDC aren't gonna like that. I'm glad to see no one has brought that up (well, except for me :LOL).


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greymama*
You know, when I saw the commercial the first thing I thought when I saw the c-section scar was, the mammas at MDC aren't gonna like that. I'm glad to see no one has brought that up (well, except for me :LOL).

it's been brought up & embraced with love.
Some have had C-sects for whatever reason & should not be excluded in the love also.
Not every C-sect is evil
the point of the ad is to LOVE your body no matter what


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greymama*
You know, when I saw the commercial the first thing I thought when I saw the c-section scar was, the mammas at MDC aren't gonna like that. I'm glad to see no one has brought that up (well, except for me :LOL).

The first thing I thought was "She must have had the world's smallest baby because that scar is really _tiny_! I wish I had a scar like that! (And no stretch marks!)" :LOL But it was nice to see, I liked the add anyway.


----------



## greymama (May 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polka123*
it's been brought up & embraced with love.
Some have had C-sects for whatever reason & should not be excluded in the love also.
Not every C-sect is evil
the point of the ad is to LOVE your body no matter what


I wasn't saying anything bad about showing the c-section. My first son was a c-section. I have no problem with it, in fact I loved that they showed it.


----------



## findingMYway (Jun 7, 2005)

Maybe their motives are not excluding making money... But, I still think it is great they are using real women. It sends a better message to our daughters and sons for that matter. I think it is great!!!


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

It's funny, because the dove campaign was also featured on the Apprentice, where the candidates were supposed to come up with an ad for dove. The groups came up with such bad ads that both teams were rejected! One was this double entendre thing involving cucumbers...

The real beauty thing is much better!


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

I like the campaing because of the message its sending out. Forget about the reasons behind them for a moment and start to think about the power media has.... It will be seen by millions of women and young girls who feel ashamed of their bodies. If even a handful turn away feeling just a little more self-assured and lovable and worthy of being labelled beautiful by a world that has been brainwashed into believing beauty is being wafer thin with perfect skin and hair and clothes etc, then GREAT!!! Yeah loads of people will run off and spend their money on their products, but they will (hopefully) feel a bit better about their bodies. The media is largely responsible for the negative portrayal of what beauty is and its good that the media is is being used to do something positive to counter it.


----------



## beccaboomom (May 22, 2005)

I love their new commercial.







I hope this catches on. It seems as though advertisers don't get that real women are buying these products not MEN. We don't want to see some perky 18 year old advertising anti-aging cream, bras, underwear, etc. :LOL


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beccaboomom*
I love their new commercial.







I hope this catches on. It seems as though advertisers don't get that real women are buying these products not MEN. We don't want to see some perky 18 year old advertising anti-aging cream, bras, underwear, etc. :LOL

Oh yes, they know. I used to work for the ad agency that came up with that campaign. In fact, one of the women on the Dove team at the agency is actually in the ads.

It's just funny to me that although it's perfectly obvious that women are shopping for this stuff, this campaign is considered to be so revolutionary. The women in the ads are not actually fat (at least I don't think they are), and they're all attractive...they're just not emaciated 15-year-olds with razor-sharp cheekbones. And everyone's all blown away by the ads.








They were very, very careful in choosing those models. And if you think those ads were surprising, you should have seen the European ads. Actually I don't know if what I saw were just concepts, and maybe they didn't run, but we're talking _nekkid_ real women.


----------

